# Tax advisor



## amysdad (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi. Can anyone advise on a decent tax advisor who understands the UK / SA Tax laws?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

amysdad said:


> Hi. Can anyone advise on a decent tax advisor who understands the UK / SA Tax laws?


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/so...x-expats-need-file-tax-return.html#post974386


----------

